# Don't take a chance and wait to late!



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

A good friend's wife died suddenly last week due to heart failure because she thought she was having acid reflux. She hurt in her chest for two days. Although the pain was mild, she didn't think it was anything but indigestion. I take medication regularly for acid reflux. It mimicks heart problems, so get a check up if you haven't already!


----------

